# Good News: Arrests Made in The Camera Store Burglary, Most of the Stolen Gear Recovered



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2017)

```
<p>This past weekend, The Camera Store in Calgary, Canada was victim of a burglary in which the assailants made away with some highend gear by Hasselblad and Leica.</p>
<p>With the help from the public, two suspects have been taken into custody and all of the Hasselblad gear has been recovered. The Leica M-P 240 Safari edition camera has yet to be found.</p>
<p><strong>From The Camera Store Blog:</strong></p>

<blockquote><p>Within 48 hours of thieves leaving The Camera Store in shambles of shattered glass and robbing us of nearly $35,000 of specialty camera equipment, Constable Tony Hogendorp and Constable Paul Teworte from Calgary Police Service have recovered our stolen Hasselblad equipment. Two suspects were taken into custody outside a Calgary mall Monday afternoon, after meeting an officer who answered a Kijiji listing.</p>
<p>Although the Hasselblad equipment was recovered and returned to The Camera Store, our rare Leica M-P 240 Safari camera worth $13,000 was not recovered. <a href="http://www.thecamerastore.com/blog/stolen-hasselblad-gear-reunited-with-the-camera-store-.aspx">Read the full statement</a></p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 21, 2017)

wow.. they tried to sell it off on Kijiji in the same city.. how stupid could you possibly be?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 21, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> wow.. they tried to sell it off on Kijiji in the same city.. how stupid could you possibly be?



This sounds really dumb. Smart enough to steal expensive stuff, but really really dumb. Odds are that they needed drug money.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2017)

The only way they could have been dumber, is if they posted a “for sale” note on the store’s bulletin board


----------



## magarity (Dec 22, 2017)

*Most of the Stolen Gear Recovered - Just most?*

Can we assume the police immediately got a warrant to search their homes to find the Leica? Now that they're in custody it should be straightforward to get its location out of them.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2017)

Excellent news. Congrats to those who helped catch the thieves.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 23, 2017)

Makes my heart sing when the cops catch the bad guys after this kind of theft ... they deserve every day they get, and more.


----------



## AJ (Dec 24, 2017)

The Leica has surfaced
http://calgaryherald.com/news/local-news/calgary-police-recover-rare-leica-stolen-in-camera-store-break-in/wcm/69fd9f0a-d94a-4d4f-95ee-4b34e787a273


----------

